

Ask HN - How many people do you follow on Twitter? - factorialboy

I've been trying to keep my list shorter than 100. My concern, missing out on the important tweets and being spammed by the noise.<p>(Bot are bad but sometimes "social media gurus" are worse!)<p>How do you garden your twitter feed?
======
debacle
About twenty, I think. I use Twitter to keep track of people who I know but
aren't necessarily my Facebook friends, as well as a few personas (the Penny
Arcade guys, for one) and a few eSports pros.

------
lmm
Three strike rule: If I see three posts in a row that I don't find interesting
from the same source, I unfollow them. It works pretty well for me so far.

